# Any Recommendations for Great Quality Cake Decorating Tips?



## jennifer.van (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm looking to buy best quality, professional cake decorating tips that will last me a lifetime. Any suggestions?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I always buy the tips with rolled edges. They cost a bit more but last forever.
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ateco makes some pretty good tips. The Wilton ones are OK. But like Pan said rolled edges better.

Rgds Rook


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

visit Atecousa.com for the site.
they have been around for over 100 years so they must be doing something right.:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

m brown,
Oh, is that the business based out of Glen Cove?
Oh, aren't you in Glen Cove? :lol: 
That knife cuts both ways. If they made lifetime tips, they wouldn't be around anymore :crazy:  :look: Rolled edges:smiles:


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Almost any tip will last a lifetime if you don't step on it, lose it down the dish drain, drop it in the mixer when it's running, or loan one to a co-worker......:crazy:


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been using the english-made PME tips for a few years - they're great - no seams, no rusting....you can buy them from Beryl's or from Geraldine Randlesome's Creative Cutters site, or from Squires Kitchen in the UK. They're not cheap, but I think they're better made than the Ateco ones for decorative work. Wilton doesn't compare by any means!


----------



## hippie chick (Feb 27, 2005)

The biggest key in having tips that last is treating them right. I have some of the cheapest tips as well as more expensive, and as long as they are washed and airdried before storing they rarely have any issues.

In the end, they are so inexpensive anyway I don't consider them to be lifetime tools.


----------



## sugarlove (Jul 30, 2006)

If you have a business or are affiliated with one then you maybe able to purchase from ckproducts.com they are the US distributor for PME products. You'll save alot of $$$ purchasing them this way than buying from Beryls or Creative Cutters.


----------

